# Peace



## MOST-WANTED

I searched for this thread, but couldn't find it.


----------



## kid TJ

In Slovenian: mir


----------



## parakseno

If you mean peace as in "not war" then,
Romanian: pace (from the Latin pax,pacis) - feminine noun
Greek: ειρήνη (η) - feminine noun


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
平和 (hēwa)

Mandarin:
和平 (hépíng)


----------



## Anakin59

In Spanish:
Paz


----------



## Chriszinho85

Portuguese: paz

Tagalog: kapayapaan


----------



## ronanpoirier

French: Paix.


----------



## theo1006

Peace, meaning absence of war:
Indonesian: damai
Javanese: tentrem
Dutch: vrede
Sranantongo (Suriname): freide


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*: pace.

I have a question for parakseno. How do you pronounce "pace" in Romanian? Thanks.


----------



## Kelev

In Hebrew
Shalom


----------



## OldAvatar

irene.acler said:


> In *Italian*: pace.
> 
> I have a question for parakseno. How do you pronounce "pace" in Romanian? Thanks.



Exactly the same as in Italian.


----------



## Mahya88_h

In Farsi (Persian): Solh / صلح


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* barış
*Ottoman:* sulh (*صلح*)


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:
*rauha*

Swedish:
*fred*

German:
*(das) Frieden*


----------



## parakseno

irene.acler said:


> In *Italian*: pace.
> 
> I have a question for parakseno. How do you pronounce "pace" in Romanian? Thanks.



The same way you say it in Italian (with a bit less Italian accent ).


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  paco


----------



## elroy

Arabic: سلام


DrWatson said:


> German:
> *(das) Frieden *


 _(Der) Friede_.  

_Frieden_ is used in the accusative, dative, and genitive. This word is a weak masculine noun.


----------



## karuna

Latvian: _miers _(masculine)


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Panjabi:  /shanti/
Urdu: /suquun/


----------



## dn88

*In Polish:*

pokój (no violence)
spokój (calm)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

taika (feminine)


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Arabic: سلام (salaam)
> _(Der) Friede_.
> 
> _Frieden_ is used in the accusative, dative, and genitive. This word is a weak masculine noun.



Not necessarily. There are two nominative forms: _der Fried*e* _and _der Fried*en*_.


----------



## barbiegood

In Hungarian: Béke


----------



## Lestat_198

elroy said:


> Arabic: سلام
> _(Der) Friede_.
> 
> _Frieden_ is used in the accusative, dative, and genitive. This word is a weak masculine noun.


 
Hi, der Frieden geht auch =) "der Friede" gibt's eher im historischen Sinne, würd ich sagen.. Und im Genitiv heißt es "des Friedens" also muss noch ein S hinten ran =) Gruß, Lestat


----------



## tom_in_bahia

dn88 said:


> *In Polish:*
> 
> pokój (no violence)
> spokój (calm)



Ohhhhh....now it makes sense. I always thought, why would the world for "quiet" sound so much like the word for 'room'. Go figure, pokój means peace too.

Haitian Creole: lapè


----------



## tt01t2

In Vietnamese:
Hòa bình - (no war)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: мир.
Malay: salam
Estonian: rahu.
Basque: bake
Icelandic: friður


----------



## Setwale_Charm

tt01t2 said:


> In Vietnamese:
> Hòa bình - (no war)


 
Have you got no word for 'peace' as the state of mind, soul, or nature, for example? Surely, it is not 'lack of war'.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Cymraeg (Welsh):
*heddwch*

Kernewek (Cornish):
*kres*

Brezhoneg (Breton):
*peoc'h*

Gaelg (Manx):
*shee*

Gaeilge (Irish):
*síocháin*

Gàidhlig (Scottish Gaelic)
*sìth*

Wynn


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Wynn, where on earth were you weeks ago when I desperately needed help with Welsh?

Georgian: mshvidoba
Maltese: paci


----------



## barceloní

Catalan: pau
Occitan: patz
Galician: paz


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Nauruan: iow
Karachaevo-Balkar: мамырлыкъ - (mamyrlyk`)


----------



## MOST-WANTED

panjabigator said:


> Hindi/Panjabi: /shanti/
> Urdu: /suquun/


I meant peace the opposite of war.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: *mir* / *мир*.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Azeri: sülh
Ossetic: saberjinad


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thai: 

*ศันติภาพ* / sãntìphâap /
( ã=rising tone ì =low tone â=falling tone, as if emphasising ph=an initial English p )

Burmese:

*ငြိမ်းချမ်းရေး* / nyeìN-jàN-yè / ( -N , nazalisation ; grave accent, high falling tone ) 

Swahili: amani

Quechua: qasi kawsay


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Armenian: khaghaghutyun


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> Not necessarily. There are two nominative forms: _der Fried*e* _and _der Fried*en*_.





Lestat_198 said:


> Hi, der Frieden geht auch =) "der Friede" gibt's eher im historischen Sinne, würd ich sagen.. Und im Genitiv heißt es "des Friedens" also muss noch ein S hinten ran =) Gruß, Lestat


 Danke.   Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kurdish: haşîtî,aştî
although I am not sure of the difference.


----------



## Kurdistanish

Kurdish *ashtî* ( ~ _ashitî _)


----------



## kusurija

Flaminius said:


> Japanese:
> 平和 (hēwa)


Isn't there pronunciation in Japanese(heiwa)?

Czech: Mír.(masculinum)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Lezgi (Dagestan, the Russian North Caucasus): ГьуьмI


----------



## Flaminius

kusurija said:


> Isn't there pronunciation in Japanese (heiwa)?


It may have been so until 100 years ago.  Spelling has not changed and people pronounce /ei/ in a very very careful speech but the pronunciation you hear most of the time is /e:/.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Abkhaz: Атынчра (roughly: atynchra)


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:  Mir!

Croatian:   Tišina!


----------



## Mariaencarna

Do You Know The Word For Peace In Stonia, Lituania And Slovaquia ? Thank You


----------



## vikicka

Mariaencarna said:


> Do You Know The Word For Peace In Stonia, Lituania And Slovaquia ? Thank You


 
Hello Mariaencarna

*Slovakian* : *mier, pokoj, poriadok*
*Lithuanian: taika, taikos*


----------



## urizon9

Hi! Do you mean "*in Estonian?"* It should be"*rahu*".(quien sabe..)


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Kelev said:


> In Hebrew
> Shalom


This is Hebrew transcribed in English.

In Heberw it's: שלום


----------



## suma

Arabic: salaam  سلام

Sulh  صلح  (as opposite of war)


----------



## raptor

I've looked through this thread a bit, and it seems to me the European languages' words for 'peace' are very similar to their words for 'country'. Is there any relation, or is it just another coincidence?


----------



## vikicka

Hi, I forgot to mention

Macedonian: *МИР (war)*
*                      СПОКОЈ (soul)*


----------



## jazyk

Are you sure about that? I thought војна was war and душа was soul.


----------



## vikicka

jazyk said:


> Are you sure about that? I thought војна was war and душа was soul.


 
Dear jazyk

I ment that 
*МИР-* is peace when there is no war ok???Although it can be used to express a "soul peace" a state of peace and calm - МИР  во душа 
on the other hand
*СПОКОЈ-* is when you're calm
Of course I know that *војна is war, *and* душа is soul* it's my *mother tongue for Christ's Sake* 

*ПОЗДРАВ*
*Vikicka*


----------



## blue_jewel

In *Filipino/Tagalog: *Kapayapaan/Katahimikan


----------



## Mahaodeh

suma said:


> Sulh صلح (as opposite of war)


 
Sulh is better translated to reconciliation, don't you think?


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*damai*, *kedamaian*


----------



## suma

Mahaodeh said:


> Sulh is better translated to reconciliation, don't you think?


 
It depends on context. When refering to disputing spouses or other people, reconciliation could be the preferred word.
but Sul7 also means: truce, laying down of arms, state of non-warfare.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

* Manx:  *shee


----------



## Mariaencarna

Thank you every body for your help. I'm french teacher in a high school in Granada (Spain) and I was working with my students in a school project about peace. See you !!
sorry, my english is not very good ...


----------



## jana.bo99

Hi Mariaencarna,

Your English is good.

Much better (for me) is the combination you do: to teach FRENCH in SPAIN!

Buena suerte,
jana.bo


----------



## Saluton

+ Russian for calmness: покой (pok*o*y) and it's also an old-fashioned word for room, like in other Slavic languages, and not only Slavic perhaps.


----------



## Gtjs

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hi everyone. I am making a metal sphere with the word "peace" in as many languages as I can find. As in Peace not War. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chipulukusu

Italian = pace


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gtjs said:


> Hi everyone. I am making a metal sphere with the word "peace" in as many languages as I can find. As in Peace not War. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


You can find the word peace in every dictionary 

English to French, Italian, German & Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com


----------



## Testing1234567

Wiktionary has a list of translations.


----------



## bibax

The Slavic languages have two basic words for this concept (from Protoslavic *pokojь and *mirъ).

The title of the novel "War and Peace" (orig. "Войнa и *миръ*") is "Válka a *mír*" (not _*pokoj*_) in Czech, but "Wojna i *pokój*" in Polish.

Btw, the Egyptian version is the best.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian (Logudorese) : *paghe *_(G is guttural like in Game)_
Sardinian (Nuorese) : *pache *_(pronounce "pake")_
Sardinian (Campidanese) : *paxi *_(The X is to be pronounced like the J in French)_


----------



## apmoy70

parakseno said:


> If you mean peace as in "not war" then,
> ...
> Greek: *ειρήνη* (η) - feminine noun


Pronounced [iˈɾini] in MoGr < Classical Greek *«εἰρήνη» e̯irḗnē*.
Also dialectal *«ἰράνᾱ» ĭrā́nā* (Doric), *«ἰρείνᾱ» ĭre̯ínā* (Thessalian), *«εἴρηνᾰ» e̯írēnă* (Aeolic), *«εἰράνᾱ» e̯irā́nā* (Epirotic-Northwestern), *«ἰρήνᾱ» ĭrḗnā* (Arcado-Gortynian), gen. *«ἱρήνᾱς» hĭrḗnās* (secondary aspiration), *«Εἰράνη» E̯irā́nē* (as personal name in Lycia, SW. Asia Minor).


----------

